# Brauche Eure Tipps ! Dringend !



## Stadtkind (22. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

eigentlich wollte ich heute nur ein Loch flicken und die __ Wasserpest ausdünnen, aber....

versuche mich kurz zu fassen.

Ich habe Wasser umgepumpt in ein Schwimmbassin um das Loch gut kleben zu können.
Unser Wasser ist extrem grün- veralgt. ( mehr zum aktuellen Stand und dem Teich in meiner Vorstellung )
Anschließend wollte ich die Wasserpest ausdünnen, welche einen Großteil der Wasseroberfläche bedeckte. Ich habe die oberen grünen Zweige abgeschnitten und in einer Wassertonne zwischengelagert.Gleichzeitig hab ich den unteren Teil entfernt und entsorgt.
( Am Ufer wegen der Tierchen ). Bei dieser Aktion sah ich wieviel Schmodder da drin hängt
und der Duft war auch nicht sonderlich angenehm.
Also, dachte ich mir, das muss alles raus- kein Wunder ist das Wasser so grün.
Also habe ich alle Wasserpest entfernt.Zwischengebunkert und am Teichrand plaziert mit samt dem ganzen Schmodder. Gleichläufig natürlich die Fische und __ Molche gefangen und ins Bassin. Am Ufer immer wieder nach Libellenlarven usw. Ausschau gehalten.

ok, nun war der ganze Mist raus, das Wasser aber nur noch eine braune , schmoddrige Brühe.
Hier konnte ich mir nun auch nicht vorstellen einfach alles wieder auffüllen und gut.
So gab es eins auf´s andere und letztendlich ist der Teich nun leer. ( Hab auch noch 3 Flicken gefunden die sich ziemlich gelöst hatten und neue aufgeklebt )

Ich bin mir aber nicht wirklich sicher ob das nun so gut war. Es mussten viele Kaulquappen dran glauben und bestimmt auch ne ganze Menge anderes Kleingetier. Ich fühl mich grad nicht wohl dabei.
Andererseits hatten wir ja letztes Jahr schon Probleme mit dem Wasser und zuviel Schmodder aber ich hatte so ne Aktion wie heute immer aufgeschoben. ( An dem Teich wurde viele Jahre nichts gemacht, dennoch haben die Fische sogar den harten Winter überlebt ).

Nun, bis auf viel Schlick ( die ganze TiefWasserzone war voll ) hab ich noch 2 Eisenstangen, 1 Plastefrosch, 2 Batterien, 1 Fließe, 1 MESSERKLINGE, ewig viele große Steine, Spielzeug und was weiß ich rausgeholt.

Ich habe nun Angst, weil ich wohl die ganze "Biologie" im Teich zerstört hab und mein geliebtes Biotop hinüber ist.

Wie gehe ich jetzt weiter vor ??

1.In der Tiefwasserzone lagen ewig viele große Stein, die hab ich raus. Als Substrat war Sand drin. Ich habe mal ca. 5cm drin gelassen ( natürlich auch "Schmutz" mit dabei ) wegen den Bakterien oder so, ist das richtig oder soll ich alles raus nehmen.

2. Ich dachte ich pumpe das Wasser vom Bassin wieder rein ( ca. hmm 1500 l ) auch wenn es grün ist und fülle dann mit Leitungswasser auf. ( im Moment kein Regenwasser zur Verfügung )

3. Die Pflanzen kommen natürlich auch wieder rein. Wobei ich mich frage ob ich die Wasserpest in Körbe setzt damit nicht alles wieder so wuchern kann und das Ausdünnen besser geht.

4. Kann ich die Fische gleich wieder rein ?

5. Hab ich meinem Getier jetzt mehr geschadet als Gutes getan?

6. Was muss ich jetzt noch alles beachten ?

Sorry, aber eigentlich sollte das ja Alles anders laufen.Im Moment bin ich bin grad bissl überfordert.


Würde mich über zahlreiche Tipps und Infos freuen - wenn´s geht ziemlich zeitnah, damit ich
schnell und richtig handeln kann.

Danke


----------



## Stadtkind (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Brauche Eure Tipps ! Dringend !*

hab vergessen das Bild anzuhängen, damit Ihr mehr Einblick habt.


----------



## Plätscher (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Brauche Eure Tipps ! Dringend !*

Hallo,

In der Tiefwasserzone (also ganz unten) würde ich so gut wie kein Substrat einbringen, kommt von alleine.

Auf den Pflanzenebenen sind 5cm Sand in Ordnung. 

Die großen Kiesel würde ich alle rauswerfen. Sie nützen nichts und storen später bei der Pflanzenpflege.

Das alte Wasser und die Fische sollten so schnell wie möglich wieder in den Teich und langsam ca 30% Frischwasser zulaufen lassen. 

Jetzt kannst du ganz entspannt die Verschiedenen Ebenen wieder herrichten. Einen Teil der __ Wasserpest unbedingt wieder dazu geben. Es soll wuchern damit durch entfernen die Nährstoffe aus dem Teich kommen.


----------



## Moonlight (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Brauche Eure Tipps ! Dringend !*

Bissel spät für zeitnahe tips liebe petra  ich kenne mich mit euren biotopen nicht sonderlich gut aus, aber ich würde schnellstmöglich leitungswasser einlassen. die biologie baut sich selbständig wieder auf. umso kürzer die trockenphase umso mehr bakkis kannste retten. das wasser aus dem pool kannste auch zum teil nehmen,wirst aber ne schöne algenblüte bekommen . . . das gibt sich aber. fische einsetzen wenn die temp. annähernd gleich sind. nicht schlimm wenn das 2tage später ist. zu den pflanzen und krabblern kann ich nichts sagen außer, mach dir nicht sooo viel gedanken. es mußte sein.


----------



## Stadtkind (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: Brauche Eure Tipps ! Dringend !*

Danke schonmal.

@ Moonlight
hätt ich gewusst, dass das heute so ausartet, hätt ich euch schon füher zu Rate gezogen :?


----------



## Moonlight (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Brauche Eure Tipps ! Dringend !*

War doch nur ein Spaß wegen der Uhrzeit 

Und, was wirst Du nun tun?

Mandy


----------



## Digicat (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Brauche Eure Tipps ! Dringend !*

Servus Petra

Jetzt is eh alles hin :beten

Also mach gleich Nägel mit Köpfe ...

Die Tiefzone (unterste Ebene) würde ich vergrößern, so daß fast nur mehr eine Stufe im Teich überbleibt und zwar die Oberste. Die 50iger Stufe (zweite Stufe) würde ich nur mehr auf einen kleinen Teil beschränken, es gibt nicht sehr viele Pflanzen für -50. 

Die Foliengröße sollte für diese Aktion ausreichen ...

Dadurch gewinnst du viel Volumen = stabilere Wasserwerte 

Die Fische und Pflanzen kannst danach wie Mandy schon angesprochen hat, wieder zurück in den Teich geben.

Nur so eine Idee


----------



## Stadtkind (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Brauche Eure Tipps ! Dringend !*

Hallo Helmut,

Umbau geht nicht. Der Teich und die Folie sind ewig alt. Und ich kann hier zwar Arbeit reinstecken, aber finanziell nicht viel investieren. Gründe dazu findest Du hier https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/32901

Guten Morgen Mandy,

ach soooo. Werde heute mal noch abwarten, ob ich hier noch Tipps bekomme. 

@Jürgen,

ok, das Restsubstrat aus der tiefen Zone raus leuchtet mir ein. Für die Pflanzebene neuen Sand oder das alte Substrat mit einbringen wegen der Bakterien ?


Schönen Tag


----------



## Plätscher (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Brauche Eure Tipps ! Dringend !*



Stadtkind schrieb:


> @Jürgen,
> 
> ok, das Restsubstrat aus der tiefen Zone raus leuchtet mir ein. Für die Pflanzebene neuen Sand oder das alte Substrat mit einbringen wegen der Bakterien ?
> 
> ...



Nimm neuen Sand, da du deine alten Pflanzen ja wieder in den Teich einbringst, hast du genügend Starterbakterien. 

Und dran denken, die Tiefzone ohne Substrat, dann kannst du den Boden leicht absaugen und verhinderst damit das sich wieder eine solche Schlammschicht ansammelt. Außer du hast Spaß daran ihn per Hand herauszuholen


----------



## Bambus Mami (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Brauche Eure Tipps ! Dringend !*

Freu dich doch, dass jetzt im Frühjahr alles sauber ist und du mit einem schönen neuen Teich Freude hast und wieder ein bißchen neu anfangen kannst. Du warst fleißig!!!!! In meinen Augen GUT GEMACHT!

Liebe Grüße
Bambus Mami


----------



## Kuton (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Brauche Eure Tipps ! Dringend !*

Hallo Stadtkind,

Das mit dem Folien flicken ist natürlich nervig.

Neue Folie wäre besser.

Finanziell , ok, zu teuer

Deine Postleitzahl könnte in meiner Nähe sein und ich hab noch Folie über.
Schreib mir mal ne PN, ich bin aus Maximmiliansau bei Karlsruhe.



Gruß,

Ralf


----------



## Stadtkind (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Brauche Eure Tipps ! Dringend !*

Habe mich heute mal bisschen mit der Teichumrandung beschäftigt. Ursprünglich waren das mal
so Trittplatten. (Auf der einen Seite hatte ich da ja letztes Jahr schon "sauber" gemacht.)
Wie ihr auf dem Bild seht, ist da Alles zugewuchert.  Hab mal ein Stück bearbeitet ( wo der Eimer steht ) Die Pflanzen waren extrem verwurzelt  und wuchsen vom Teichinneren über die Platten nach Außen zur Wiese. Alles, auch im Teich mit sehr viel Erde. Auch unter den Trittplatten massig Wurzeln und Erde. 

Werd das wohl Alles wegmachen müssen ? Wegen Nährstoffeintrag und Wasserentzug ?
Was mach ich dann mit dem nackten Ufer ? Ufermatten bzw. Rasenteppich ? Doch wieder Kies und Steine ?


Freue mich über jeden Gedankenanstoß und Tipp

Schönes Wochenende


----------



## Lucy79 (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Brauche Eure Tipps ! Dringend !*

was für einen Kapillarsperre hast Du denn da?


----------



## Stadtkind (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Brauche Eure Tipps ! Dringend !*

Die Folie wurde einfach unter die Trittplatten gelegt :-( - wie gesagt, der Teich ist 20 Jahre alt


----------



## Ulli (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Brauche Eure Tipps ! Dringend !*



Stadtkind schrieb:


> Die Pflanzen waren extrem verwurzelt  und wuchsen vom Teichinneren über die Platten nach Außen zur Wiese. Alles, auch im Teich mit sehr viel Erde. Auch unter den Trittplatten massig Wurzeln und Erde.
> 
> Werd das wohl Alles wegmachen müssen ? Wegen Nährstoffeintrag und Wasserentzug ?
> Was mach ich dann mit dem nackten Ufer ? Ufermatten bzw. Rasenteppich ? Doch wieder Kies und Steine ?
> ...



Hi Petra,

da würde ich wirklich den Rand komplett säubern, d.h. alles was vom Teich nach aussen und von aussen in den Teich wurzelt und wächst muß weg. Sonst hast Du darüber viel Wasserverlust, die Pflanzen können ganz schön Wasser ziehen.

Tipps wie man die Folie am Rand legt gibt es im Forum ja sehr viele, wichtig ist eine klare Trennung zwischen Teich und der Erde / den Pflanzen an der Randzone ausserhalb.

Also auch die Erde im Teich auf der Folie würde ich komplett entfernen. Die blanke Folie würde ich dann mit gröberen Kieseln bedecken und dazwischen immer mal wieder ein paar Pflanzen reinsetzen. Das wächst dann mit der Zeit schön zu und hilft Nährstoffe aus dem Wasser zu ziehen. 

Auf den Grund würde ich keinen Sand oder sowas geben, das wird nur schmuddelig und ist schwierig zu reinigen. Wenn dann eher ein paar grosse Kiesel, die kannst Du zur Not auch mal rausnehmen und den Grund durchfeudeln, wenn es denn sein muß.

Meine Papageienfedern sind leider noch nicht soweit, sonst würde ich Dir einen Eimer vorbeibringen  aber die gibts auch für kleines Geld im Baumarkt oder natürlich in bester Qualität hier im Forum bei Nymphaion zu bestellen.

Jetzt ist die beste Pflanzzeit, dann wuchern sie wie wild!! 

Dann also nix wie ran, Sonnencreme nicht vergessen  und so schnell wie möglich Wasser nachfüllen und die Fischlein wieder einsetzen! Wird bestimmt prima !

Viele Grüße aus Schwaben nach Baden

Ulli


----------



## Stadtkind (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Brauche Eure Tipps ! Dringend !*

Und noch einmal ein herzliches Dankeschön für Eure Hilfe.

Habe heute das Grünzeug entfernt. @Schwabe - ohne Sonnencreme, kann ich gaaanz deutlich auf meinem Rücken sehen.So sin se de badenser 

Mal sehen ob ich das morgen mit dem Wasser schaffe. Soll ich das alte Wasser wirklich wieder mit rein ? Ist immernoch ziemlich grün. ( habe mir nun doch einen günstigen Baumarktfilter geholt - mehr is net drin )

Gute Nacht und schönes Wochenende


----------



## Joerg (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: Brauche Eure Tipps ! Dringend !*

Hi Petra,

ja das alte (biologisch aktive) Wasser sollte wieder rein.
Den Teich nur mit neuem Wasser zu füllen bringt noch mehr Probleme.


----------



## Stadtkind (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Brauche Eure Tipps ! Dringend !*

Muss nochmal nachhaken.
Soll ich nun Sand auf die Stufen machen, oder kann ich die auch blank lassen. Habe die Befürchtung dass der Sand dann, durch die Gründelei der Goldie, früher oder spätersowieso in meiner eh zu kleinen Tiefwasserzone landet.
Die Pflanzen werd ich in Körben einsetzen und bissl kaschieren. 


Schöne Pfingsten


----------



## Ulli (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Brauche Eure Tipps ! Dringend !*

Hi Petra,

lass den Sand weg, der rutscht mit der Zeit, wie ihm die Schwerkraft befiehlt nach unten und die Stufen sind wieder blank. Wenn dann Lehm/Sandgemisch, aber das ist schwierig herzustellen.

Du kannst doch eventuell ein paar grössere Steine auf die Stufen legen und dazwischen Pflanzen setzen bzw. die Pflanzkörbe auf die Stufen stellen und dann mit Steinen bedecken.

Das frühere Wasser würde ich auch wieder in den Teich geben und dann wenn etwas fehlt mit Leitungswasser auffüllen.

Ich hoffe doch, Dein Baumarktfilter hat auch eine kleine UVC-Lampe mit drin, dann wird das Wasser weniger grün. Wenn Du keine UVC hast, besorge Dir noch eine... das bringt die grünen Schwebalgen um die Ecke und das Wasser wird klarer. 

Stell doch mal eine Bild von Deiner Pumpe und dem Filter ein... 

Und dringend Sonnencreme kaufen - Badenser sind doch Gelbfüssler und keine Rotrücken 

Grüße 
Ulli


----------



## Stadtkind (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Brauche Eure Tipps ! Dringend !*

Hallo zusammen,

war 10 Tage nicht vor Ort - aber jetzt gehts weiter.
Am Samstag vor ner Woche hatte ich mit Sohnemann das neue Wasser angekarrt. Fässer auf den Hänger, zur Wasserstelle, voll machen, zurück, abpumpen...war eine 8Stundenaktion ( @ Schwabe-ebenso ohne Sonnencreme).
Am Sonntag dann die Pflänzchen "ausgemistet" wieder rein ( __ Wasserpest mit Steinen versenkt ).
Leider ist mir viel von der Pest im Fass kaputt gegangen- zu warm und zu eng denke ich.
Am Montag wollt ich dann das alte Wasser umpumpen und die Fische umsetzen. Kaum zu Hause ein Anruf...blabla....Montag bis Sonntag Dienst in Frankfurt.Also Sonntag abend um 8 wieder zurück in Garten und Montagsaktion vorverlegt- eine wirkliche Nacht und Nebelaktion . Natürlich war mir nicht ganz wohl- wegen Wassertemperatur usw. aber die Fischis noch ne Woche im Schwimmbecken ging auch nicht.

Nun denne, Teich randvoll- freu- Wasser sehr trüb-Fische munter. Fisch-& Filtersitter organisiert...und wech.

Heute hab ich es dann geschafft nach dem Rechten zu sehen. 
Das Wasser ist schön klar- lediglich auf der Folie hat sich ein grüner Belag abgesetzt. Stört mich aber nicht besonders, da es natürlicher aussieht als die Folie.
Leider hat der Teich immernoch Wasserverlust- aber immerhin ist der Stand jetzt eine Treppe
höher als vor der ganzen Aktion. Ich muss nochmal auf Lochsuche gehen.
Meine Sippe ist putzmunter und scheint sich wohl zu fühlen.

Als nächstes werd ich noch einiges an Pflanzen organisieren und setzen.

So, das war der aktuelle Stand der Dinge.

Hänge noch 2 Bildchen an. Wer weitere Tipps hat, gerne.

@ Ulli: Der Baumarktfilter ist ein Tip WDF 10000 und hat ne kleine UVC- nix besonderes, aber, wie gesagt... mehr is net drin. Aber wie es scheint ist das Teil gar net ganz so übel
für meine kleine Pfütze.


Wünsche einen schönen Abend


----------



## Moonlight (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Brauche Eure Tipps ! Dringend !*

Der ist doch sehr schön geworden 

Wegen dem Wasserverlust, der scheint ja den Endstand erreicht zu haben nach 1 Woche. 
Mach mal ca 2cm mehr Wasser rein und tröpfel mal in Randnähe ringsrum etwas Kondensmilch ins Wasser und beobachte die Schlieren. Normalerweise kannste so sehen, wo das Wasser verschwindet ...

Wünsche Dir, dass Du die lecke Stelle bald findest. Bei der Schlepperei wird ein ständiges Nachfüllen im Sommer zur Qual ...

Mandy


----------



## Springmaus (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Brauche Eure Tipps ! Dringend !*

Hallo,

na die Arbeit hat sich doch gelohnt sieht  gut aus.

Schade mit dem Loch aber das wirste noch finden ganz in Ruhe ich hatte auch mal ein

Loch in der Folie und habe jeden cm abgesucht.


----------



## Stadtkind (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Brauche Eure Tipps ! Dringend !*

Danke Mandy,

will mal erst noch warten bis es nicht mehr regnet ( im Moment jeden Tag ), damit ich den tatsächlichen Wasserstand hab, dann versuch ich das mit der Milch.

Hab noch was vergessen zu fragen,

wie sieht´s denn jetzt mit Fische füttern aus. Hab ja vorher kaum gefüttert. Wie oft sollte ich jetzt etwa füttern ? Im Teich ist ja nu nix mehr groß zum Schlemmen drin, auch für den Sonnenbarsch - der sich übrigens bestens in den Goldischwarm eingeschmuggelt hat und keinerlei Revierverhalten an den Tag legt - hat bestimmt ein Trauma von der ganzen Umzugsgeschichte.( Vorher war er immer im Turm und hat keinen rein gelassen)


----------



## Moonlight (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Brauche Eure Tipps ! Dringend !*

Naja, das kommt mit drauf an was Dein Baumarktfilter so schafft.
Ich würde vorsichtig so 1-2 mal am Tag etwas reinwerfen.

Der Filter muß sich ja erst richtig einfahren ...

Mandy


----------



## Stadtkind (29. Juli 2012)

*AW: Brauche Eure Tipps ! Dringend !*

Hallo, guten Abend

nachdem ich den Teich nun vor fast 2 Monaten neu befüllt habe, kommen jetzt die üblichen Probleme.
Auf der ganzen Folie ist ein Teppich gewachsen. Ok, sieht nicht schön aus, aber stören tut´s mich ( noch) nicht wirklich.
Ich hänge mal ein Bild mit an - sind das Fadenalgen, oder Fadenalgen mit "Restmüll", oder was sonst ? 

Was mich wundert, ist, dass ich meinen Baumarktfilter bis jetzt noch nicht reinigen musste.
Das Wasser ist immernoch relativ klar- wirkt halt durch dem Belag schmutziger.
Sollte ich nicht wenigstens die Matten vom Filter mal reinigen ?

Habe am Rand noch bissl ausgebessert und der Wasserstand blieb dann in angenehmer Höhe.Ich denke es gibt keinen Verlust mehr durch Kapillareffekt oder etwaige Löcher.
Hat ja auch viel geregnet 
Im Moment ist die Verdunstung ziemlich hoch, das macht bei meinem Teich schon 1-2 cm täglich aus 

Leider kann ich immer nur mit Regenwasser auffüllen. Kann das der Grund für den Belag sein ? Das viele Regenwasser ?

Aber hier mal das Bild.

Und gleichzeitig auch tschüüss und danke ( habe immernoch nicht rausbekommen wie ich
Bilder zwischen die Zeilen einfügen kann - bin aber derzeit auch bissl "Kopfgestresst"


----------

